# Free unused 2010 ASCI camping card



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Between aires, wild camping and family we've managed to never actually use our 2010 ASCI card, so its in pristine condition, still attached to the guidebook which of course is also included.

So get it (very) quick so you can make full use of it, free but collection only.


Jason

 :twisted: :idea:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

You don't have a chocolate fireguard to go with it do you?


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Hi
> 
> Between aires, wild camping and family we've managed to never actually use our 2010 ASCI card, so its in pristine condition, still attached to the guidebook which of course is also included.
> 
> ...


You will have to be quick you have 26hr &18min before card expires  :wink: 
Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Are you really sure you can't use it :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

To be fair, it is a Nice offer as the book could be very handy, especially for newbies or learners or just as a reference for finding sites in summer when the €11/13/15 does not apply.

Just a long way to go to collect as the member lives in France.

TM

:wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm in France  and I only have a 2011 1


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ACSI*

Would not be without ours!

Use it a lot, better than the Camping Cheques that Expire.

TM


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

We find ours very usefull. The cards are all dated so realistically are only valid for the year printed on them unless you find a site that does not check card.

As TM says is very handy book even if you do not use card.

Steve


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: France*



teemyob said:


> To be fair, it is a Nice offer as the book could be very handy, especially for newbies or learners or just as a reference for finding sites in summer when the €11/13/15 does not apply.
> 
> Just a long way to go to collect as the member lives in France.
> 
> ...


I hadn't even thought of that! It was going in the bin, but it proably still will.

Offer ends at French midnight anyway! (And was kinda meant as a joke, we really should have used it! We could have in Avignon but forgot till well after we'd left! :roll: )

Jason


----------

